# Paintball



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

So I got a new hobby besides airguns, fishkeeping, fishing, and photography. It's paintballing. I have a simple marker. Tippman 98 custom Platinum edition. Mods are 18" CP barrel, RAP4 Dual mount rail, NCstar Red Dot sight, Adjustable 6 pos stock, and a cheap gravity fed hopper. 

Does anyone know where I can play OUTLAW WOODSBALL free or cheap?

Thanks,
Gil


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Sup gil,

Here is my gun, you can play at ambush in surrey or in langley... I you want to come on saturday we are going to richmond indoor paintballing... Give me a call anytime pre. 778-888-4298










steph


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

haha did you guys go to the paintballgear.com warehouse sale over the weekend? or even their retail store week sale?..haha lotsa good deals there...almost bought myself a tippman a5 with response trigger...or a pilot with eye..or a electra..haha..like a candy store..oh well no money, no talk


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

VinnyD said:


> haha did you guys go to the paintballgear.com warehouse sale over the weekend? or even their retail store week sale?..haha lotsa good deals there...almost bought myself a tippman a5 with response trigger...or a pilot with eye..or a electra..haha..like a candy store..oh well no money, no talk


hahahaha went yesterday in the warehouse and boy i got myself goodies lols... dye pants mask the whole nine yards lols...


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

FYI your title says painball


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

nice we shuold all meet up. i just got the ego10. been looking to lite up some people lol.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

cowis said:


> nice we shuold all meet up. i just got the ego10. been looking to lite up some people lol.


I was gonna get that but went with MD10 instead hehehe... How does it shoot? Yes for sure we all should meet up...

Any of you going to that tippman challenge on October i think?


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

MananaP said:


> Sup gil,
> 
> Here is my gun, you can play at ambush in surrey or in langley... I you want to come on saturday we are going to richmond indoor paintballing... Give me a call anytime pre. 778-888-4298
> 
> ...


Sure I'll come with you on saturday man. It's not speedball right? I dont have a E-grip so I can only do about 8 bps. I modded my Tippman to be accurate like a sniper so I would do really bad on CQC. My computer is in the shop right now so I'm using my laptop. I'll share some photos when I get my computer back.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

VinnyD said:


> haha did you guys go to the paintballgear.com warehouse sale over the weekend? or even their retail store week sale?..haha lotsa good deals there...almost bought myself a tippman a5 with response trigger...or a pilot with eye..or a electra..haha..like a candy store..oh well no money, no talk


LOL! I've been there everyday almost during the sale. And I got all my stuff there too! I should cancel my credit card, I always seem to buy something when I go there.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

gwcana said:


> FYI your title says painball


LOL nice catch! It does hurt when you get hit though...


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

haha..yah..lotsa people at the sales...i dun have a marker and yada...my best buddy is into the sport...played woodland style a few times...and he's trying to tempt me into getting a marker and all...but no moolah..lol..and dunno wut(marker wise) to get to start. thinking of milsig k series...tippman a5..or even a BT-4...well when it comes to a starter marker....or go for a speedball marker...like a spyder pilot or electra..oh well..i can only imagine haha


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

VinnyD said:


> haha..yah..lotsa people at the sales...i dun have a marker and yada...my best buddy is into the sport...played woodland style a few times...and he's trying to tempt me into getting a marker and all...but no moolah..lol..and dunno wut(marker wise) to get to start. thinking of milsig k series...tippman a5..or even a BT-4...well when it comes to a starter marker....or go for a speedball marker...like a spyder pilot or electra..oh well..i can only imagine haha


I chose the 98 custom because you can mod it to almost anything you like.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> Sure I'll come with you on saturday man. It's not speedball right? I dont have a E-grip so I can only do about 8 bps. I modded my Tippman to be accurate like a sniper so I would do really bad on CQC. My computer is in the shop right now so I'm using my laptop. I'll share some photos when I get my computer back.


Yes my gun is DM10 and it is speedball but all of my buddies don't play speedball i still use my gun though. Will you be driving there gil pm me your number so i can call you on saturday before heading there. You know where it is right? I can give you the address then or you can search it online. They open at 12 i think so we will be there by then and they close at midnight LOL...


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

PM sent....


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

a few buddies i know would go in shorts and tshirts


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> a few buddies i know would go in shorts and tshirts


I go in shorts and shirts too. Although sliding everywhere hurts more than getting hit when you are playing woods ball.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

neven said:


> a few buddies i know would go in shorts and tshirts


That's great for outdoor, but you wouldn't do that playing indoor or speed ball.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Crap you guys went already? Don't forget the freepass on the 31st.

Need to get my gear soon. Just don't have the time at the moment.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

neoh is the main guy if you want to play in prison paintball. i play with the outlaw guys too. with the warpigs to be specific. i play pump. i love pump.


----------



## PatientZero3 (Apr 21, 2010)

Westwood Plateau - Outlaw Paintball Community Forums I used to go play with these guys, so good and cheap to play. It's done at the very top of Westwood Plateau, on Saturdays, but check out the website for more specific details.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks for the website man!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

So me, Earl (King-eL), Stephen (Mananap) went paintballing yesterday to Richmond toplay paintball. We had lots of fun. Started at 3:30pm and I left at 10:30pm. All I can say is... Happy Birthday Stephen and sorry for the painful head shot .


----------

